# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  A mmowned magazine

## eekje877

Okay i tryed to find this idea but apparently no one posted it yet.

The idea  :Stick Out Tongue:  ....

What if we get a mmowned crew to make a monthly .PDF mmowned magazine.

I am talking about a small magazine with like 10 pages +- maximum.
In the magazine you can put some of the 100% tested and working guides or exploits and patch news or small interviews with players or members.


Why a magazine?
Because.. mmowned has MANY MANY members, you can also put some 'mmorpg gold sites articles or commercialism' like the ones u see on the sides of the forum. Such websites will easily pay for it if they know for example 40k members will recieve this .pdf with theyr website on it. Also because, a magazine is like a small newspaper, there are catching texts and articles teasing the reader's curiosity and they stay in your mind a bit longer then 1 of the 30 topics you read here every day.

----------


## EmiloZ

It would be nice, i would be willing to help with it!

----------


## JD

I'd love to help in it! But I am not sure if it will be popular xP

----------


## Ragonz

it would be popular as there are many people on the site. It would also open up another stream of revenue for the people who make it (adverts and such)

----------


## JD

Would be a way to get people to advertise on MMOwned idd  :Wink:

----------


## [Ban Hammer]

I'm up for helping doing it for sure! This sounds like a great idea and i will be 100% supportive!

----------


## wow4Supplier

If this gets a thumbs up,be sure to message me on MSN so I can help in any way that I can.Great idea!

----------


## KuRIoS

ofc such a thin would have to be approved by us, but sure thing sounds like a good idea  :Big Grin:  might be up for helping too

----------


## Hunterplay

Id be able to do a EMU Guides and addon section in it or I could be anything which I know about.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Im pretty sure we could get a coupel of members who are best at each section every month to write somethign about it?

----------


## Ground Zero

Sounds a Great Idea Imo. ^^ I'd be willing to help out aswell if needed.  :Smile:

----------


## cXm0d

I actually excel in writing, and analysis.

If someone is going to organize this into something real, I'd love to write for it.

----------


## Apartment Wolf

If we are doing reviews and any other related gaming eg xbawks and media. ETC Ill definately help with arcticles / design etc ^^ good idea =]

----------


## Errage

There'd need to be some fancy graphics, and people would HAVE to include screenshots in their articles, but it sounds like it could work.

----------


## Obama

We need a new newsteam. Possibly we could find a new one through this idea. :P

----------


## eekje877

If we are willing to put this to work we need to make a team. 

We need atleast 3 writers, 2 graphic designers, few information spotters(fishers of articleinfo) , a admin that can help delivering the advertisement-work that has to go in.

----------


## Dragonshadow

I vote that this magazine be completely devoid of anything to do with scamming.

----------


## Mr Barbeque

i could pose nude for the magazine

----------


## Fireblast

> i could pose nude for the magazine


LAWL, good idea.

----------


## MooChan

> i could pose nude for the magazine


Lolzzz


Filler

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Anyone else think this idea is going to fail? Pretty hard I might add.

My vote: Not worth the time, money nor effort. We have the news section, we have a news team. If anything, make more posts there. No need for a magazine :/

----------


## wow4Supplier

And Gastric kills the mood xP

----------


## JD

> I vote that this magazine be completely devoid of anything to do with scamming.


Completely agree

@ gastricpenguin

Yeah, probably but we can try  :Wink:

----------


## Hellgawd

I brought up this idea to the News Team back when I was a part of it, no one really commented on it / said anything. *._.*

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I brought up this idea to the News Team back when I was a part of it, no one really commented on it / said anything. *._.*


couse no1 likes you.

----------


## Chickensoup

In my opinion, it would be a bad idea. It sounds good at first, but eventually it's just going to die. Look at all the Ventrilo servers we've had for MMOwned. Yeah, they're popular for about a week, but then they die. The hype over it would eventually die. Plus, there isn't all that much content that we would be able to put IN the magazine. Not to mention the fact that it would take a lot of work.

----------


## Mitron

> In my opinion, it would be a bad idea. It sounds good at first, but eventually it's just going to die. Look at all the Ventrilo servers we've had for MMOwned. Yeah, they're popular for about a week, but then they die. The hype over it would eventually die. Plus, there isn't all that much content that we would be able to put IN the magazine. Not to mention the fact that it would take a lot of work.


maybe but the magazine maybe only can rel 1 time a month ?? should it be enough time to gather the best from that month ?? we can at least try.

and about helping i could try gather info or stuff to write in magazine.

----------


## Errage

Hmm, a problem is that a lot of the content could be old and useless during the time the 'magazine' is being created, or shortly after it's release, which would upset a lot of people... It wouldn't be very fun to have an exploit or two in the magazine get fixed before it's even released

----------


## Greed

The magazine would do good the first few issues, but the scare would die down, after members realize they can get the same information just browsing the site more.

Plus a magazine full of _working_ exploits and dupes etc, will just be an easier doorway for blizzard to make every issue obsolete after day 1.

----------


## insignia96

I think this section has actually found a purpose!

for many a years the thrads have been flamed and closed cuz noone had any good ideas!

But now.....

I have seen at least 2 very good ideas that have recieved alot of support!

This idea FTW!

----------


## Obama

We talked a lot about the 'newsletter' hellgawd. We decided that.. umm.. well just look at every reply in this thread about how this would not work.

----------


## Vindicated

I would love to help out in the emulation field  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slikker

good suggestion but i would make it for at least 5 rep to have access to it because then the leechers and stuff would decide that its worth doing and... they might earn sum *rep*

----------


## Xel

If this will come true, I will help. If not I'm sad

----------


## ~Jagris

> good suggestion but i would make it for at least 5 rep to have access to it because then the leechers and stuff would decide that its worth doing and... they might earn sum *rep*


That made little sense, its a magazine not a magic obolisc that grants rep powers. Also you where once a lazy leecher.

----------


## Jon Lajoie

> That made little sense, its a magazine not a magic obolisc that grants rep powers. Also you where once a lazy leecher.


i think he meant put a rep limit on it....

----------


## Froogle

fffff.

Wouldn't work.

And I think anything official like a magazine to the site would need lots of work... layout, proof-reading, new content (not just the first 5 threads you pull from the forums or something), and money. Since not many people want to follow a dead-line unless you pay them. Haha.

----------


## wow4Supplier

We're talking about a PDF magazine.
So,that doesent need SO much layout work.

----------


## Abstraction

If this happens I could write for it.  :Embarrassment: 


I have great writing skills.

----------


## .Cyong

It seems like an awesome idea imo. I'd be glad to help with it also

----------


## [Royal]

Like what Obama said, just have a newsteam.

----------


## Vindicated

> If this happens I could write for it. 
> 
> 
> I have great writing skills.


LOL funny because there is a grammar error in your post.




> If this happens, I could write for it.


Prepositional phrases FTW

----------


## [Royal]

Meh, I 'applied' for the NewsTeam, but they said no choosing people until next month. I don't know what happened to the previous one, because I was banned for four months.

----------


## Megadeadlord

im all for this idea. also a "WoW Lore" section might be cool. talk some more about the actual story or stuff from the original Warcaft games that tells the story of WoW. that might do well since alot of my friends always say "how the hell do you know that" and i'll just say "its in the RPG games" and then it will usualy go on somehow to banging hot twins in a three-some and then silence then someone going "i gotta boner" and then brad grabbing a baseball bat and... well now im just getting off topic...

but it would be cool. id read it.

----------


## Abstraction

> LOL funny because there is a grammar error in your post.


I see no grammer error. o_O

EDIT: Ooooh, I see. The missing comma? I do not proof-read my posts wierdo. I proof-read the stuff I write though.

----------


## [Royal]

He even pointed out the error. You should not end your sentences in a prepositional phrase, or a preposition.

Now, you meant 'it' as a pronoun, not a prepositional phrase.

----------


## Dombo

I could do some fancy GFX? I suck at writing though. So if this goes real, count me in!

----------


## [Royal]

I'd love to write for it if that's possible, and other users could contribute, maybe a monthly News Letter sort of thing.

----------


## Obama

> and money. Since not many people want to follow a dead-line unless you pay them. Haha.



So true .

----------


## L3G1T

> The magazine would do good the first few issues, but the scare would die down, after members realize they can get the same information just browsing the site more.
> 
> Plus a magazine full of _working_ exploits and dupes etc, will just be an easier doorway for blizzard to make every issue obsolete after day 1.


So why not make it a magazine full of cool shit you cant get on the website?

ehhhh :wave:

----------


## Errage

> So why not make it a magazine full of cool shit you cant get on the website?
> 
> ehhhh :wave:


MUCH easier said than done.

----------


## Hunterplay

Hes right I mean whats cooler that stuff on mmowned :P

----------


## Greed

> I see no grammer error. o_O
> 
> EDIT: Ooooh, I see. The missing comma? I do not proof-read my posts wierdo. I proof-read the stuff I write though.


I have great writing skills.


Analyze.

----------


## baichii

sounds like an great idea, but as said not to many ppl are willing to work under pressure without no pay. A newsletter would be more possible tho  :Smile:  100% support from my side atleast.

----------


## Mr. Moose

> Since not many people want to follow a dead-line unless you pay them. Haha.


Hahahaha.

Wait a minute....

----------


## mommymonkey

sounds great

----------

